# Rubber Starter Spinner



## tornitore45 (Oct 10, 2018)

Engines with propeller usually have a spinner resembling 1/2 an egg.
The engine is usually started with a drill driving a rubber female cone.

I found the replacement rubber tip for walking canes a suitable starting part to build such driver. Is available at the drug store.

Anybody has a better way?


----------

